# Timing belt/chain



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

I was wondering when I should change my timing chain, if I should at all. I have 2000 altima, with 100k miles on it. Or if it has a timing belt on it, im unsure.... If this could go, what would happen if it went, I know my friend on his cavelier, bent all his valves and had to junk the car when the timing belt went. How much would a new belt cost?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Ryan's Altima said:


> I was wondering when I should change my timing chain, if I should at all. I have 2000 altima, with 100k miles on it. Or if it has a timing belt on it, im unsure.... If this could go, what would happen if it went, I know my friend on his cavelier, bent all his valves and had to junk the car when the timing belt went. How much would a new belt cost?


Never...
The timing chain will last the life of the car's engine. Our car's don't come with timing belts. Now, there's a drive belt for the altenator, water pump, a/c and so on. If those belts fail, you'll get some warning sign, such as a squeling sound. They do need to be replaced about 100,000 miles


----------



## DJMystery101 (Sep 4, 2006)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Never...
> The timing chain will last the life of the car's engine. Our car's don't come with timing belts. Now, there's a drive belt for the altenator, water pump, a/c and so on. If those belts fail, you'll get some warning sign, such as a squeling sound. They do need to be replaced about 100,000 miles


Yes but the chain can skip a tooth and mess something up pretty nicely.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Hmmm, so when do u think I should change the chain then? How much would that be?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

however much DJMystery is correct he is still wrong. That is such an unlikely event. It is a possibility but its just as much fate as a tree falling on your car while driving down the road. If you chain skips a tooth you'll notice it, no doubt about it. But if it doesn't do it don't worry about it. The chain guides/covers may become a problem (by rattling and making noise) but not the chain itself so I wouldn't worry about it.


Darktide


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the problem wont come from the chain itself, it will come from irregular maintenance screwing up the chain _tensioner_. if the tensioner fails, then it can skip a tooth. by that time though, you should be hearing the chain slapping around pretty badly.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Sweet, one less thing to repair!


----------

